# Has Google Taken Over My Android Phone?



## Exumab

I have an unrooted android phone. It is an HTC Sensation gingerbread version 2.3.5 It seems as though Google has literally taken over my phone. (Incidentally, my phone is free of any virus etc.) I have an antivirus installed.

1. It automatically opens google 'Play store and Market on startup. No google programs can be deleted!
2. Before attempting to download a software program from play store a message popped up, saying I had to grant access permission to a list of things which amounted to Everything on my phone including my contacts lists. I Didn't!
3. When I first got the phone I could connect to my PC computer via USB and use Android Phone Management software. Now all of a sudden the option to connect via USB is grayed out so I can't select it.
4. Some normal websites are now inaccessible because of a pop up warning that (Although I know them to be safe) the certification is unsafe and when I select Allow it ignores my request and blocks the website access anyway.
5. I cannot load any apps. Independent apps bring up a message saying they "are not playstore supported."
6. I was formerly able to install the duckduckgo search engine which I like, when I run it, the google search engine automatically runs along with it in another tab. A search on Duck is automatically passed over to google search.
7. After a recent hacking event on google, I discovered one of my email accounts on the list of hacked accounts.
I then became Serious about security. I installed a VPN service on my home PC but when I attempted to install it on my Android, all provider assisted attempts at setup and connecting failed. Couldn't install it. Google?????

Totally frustrated, I just reset my phone to Factory Setting and my next step will be to Root my phone otherwise I might as well just send it to google as they seem to regard it as being theirs. Here are my questions.....

1. My phone offers the option of also doing a DRM Reset. Would it be helpful to do this before continuing with the rooting? I am wondering if google has licenses etc in place which are in part or whole responsible for my problems?

2. It is hopeless trying to find a specific app which is best for Rooting your phone, as the sea of ads and conflicting ratings for individual apps when searching is utterly daunting. I am wondering if anyone can provide knowledgeable suggestions for that. I wouldn't try doing it manually myself.

3. Now google Market is telling me I Must add an account to the device to continue.

Any help would really be a life saver as I am dead in the water at the moment and at my wits end. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Triple6

Well it's a Google operating system with many Google apps so saying that Google took over your phone is silly, it always has been a Google device.

And yes, you must sign in to a Google account to use the Play Store(Market is the old version that probably needs to be updated). Chances are if you reset your phone you need to not only sign into your Google account but also do a lot of updates to the phone. And many apps from the Play Store require or desire access to various things including contacts, many apps, Google and third party apps, either need that info to work properly or collect it for marketing; but that isn't new and it's the same with a rooted device. Most Google apps also cannot be uninstalled unless you are rooted.

You are probably better off rooting your phone and installing a custom ROM based on a more modern/current version of Android though; Gingerbread is pretty old. I'd recommend you check out the XDA forums for rooting information and custom ROMs: http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-sensation

Also, it wasn't Google that was hacked but some third party sites that had user's with Google accounts: http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/gmail-hacked-not-quite-says-google-change-your-password-n200571


----------



## r4ven

When I got my samsung galaxy 5s I deleted all the Google apps not knowing they would effect the system. Coming from a 5 year iPhone user it was pretty strange.


----------



## Exumab

Triple6 said:


> Well it's a Google operating system with many Google apps so saying that Google took over your phone is silly, it always has been a Google device.
> 
> And yes, you must sign in to a Google account to use the Play Store(Market is the old version that probably needs to be updated). Chances are if you reset your phone you need to not only sign into your Google account but also do a lot of updates to the phone. And many apps from the Play Store require or desire access to various things including contacts, many apps, Google and third party apps, either need that info to work properly or collect it for marketing; but that isn't new and it's the same with a rooted device. Most Google apps also cannot be uninstalled unless you are rooted.
> 
> You are probably better off rooting your phone and installing a custom ROM based on a more modern/current version of Android though; Gingerbread is pretty old. I'd recommend you check out the XDA forums for rooting information and custom ROMs: http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-sensation
> 
> Also, it wasn't Google that was hacked but some third party sites that had user's with Google accounts: http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/gmail-hacked-not-quite-says-google-change-your-password-n200571


----------



## Exumab

Rob, Thanks for providing me with somewhere to start. What about the DMR (Reset) ? Is it possible that google added licenses/restrictions and that is why although I was able to connect by USB and can't now? if the DMR reset means I can do that again at least, it will make everything that much easier. Thanks again for your attention to my post!!!!


----------



## Triple6

I assume you mean DRM? I'm not sure what it would do as I haven't seen that option on any of my Android phones and there isn't that much info available on the net that I could find as to what it does. I assume it would just clear out existing licenses for protected media and start over.


----------

